# Commute route from Lower Pac Heights to Caltrain (SF)



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey yall.. I'm thinking of moving into the city into Lower Pac Heights. I was wondering if there were any recommendations for bike routes to the Caltrain every morning? How long would it take? how bad would the traffic be? 

Thanks,
-don


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

which streets? 

there's either traffic or stop signs... the ride to cal train is mostly downhill. you'll be travelling the speed of traffic mostly and SF drivers now that you're gonna take your lane. I used to head straight down Gough. timed lights, fast DH and plenty of lanes for cars that want to get around you.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Depending on exactly where you are, you could head east until you hit the embarcadero and follow that to the station.

I would check out the city bike map at 511.org, find some streets with bike paths and test out some routes around the area.


----------



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

The place is around laguna and pine..


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

I think I'd stay away from Gough in the mornings. I used to drive it to get to work every day and it is pretty much a free for all with everyone going as fast as possible to get to the freeway. True you can bike down it, but I dont remember there being dedicated bike lanes and the drivers get pretty nuts anyways. 

I would probably go down laguna a bit, then down golden gate, which turns into 6th, go down market a few blocks and take a right on 4th which will take you right to the cal train station.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I would second this suggestion...maybe take Eddy St. east to Market if you want to save a couple blocks.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't like the area near GG and about Larkin to Sixth and Howard. I don't like driving through this area as it is not a pleasant experience in a car, let alone on a bicycle. It is, afterall, the Tenderloin.

I would take Post down to Stockton then make a right onto Stockton. Stockton becomes Fourth when you cross Market and the train station is at Fourth and King, about 8 or 9 blocks. The most difficult part of this ride would be the intersection at Fourth and Harrison as this is a busy freeway onramp. You can ride on the left side of the street to avoid this and just cross back over to the right side when it is safe.


----------

